# Food Allergies?



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It sounds like allergies to me. Have you thought about going raw ? I just made the switch myself, I bought a 10 pound bag and we're starting tomorrow. Supposedly dogs have no allergies with raw. You need to find a complete recipe. I bought mine all made, and they have different meats, so I can change once in a while so they don't get bored eating the same thing over and over.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Missed you Chell's but totally understand busy mom. I put Dixie on now fresh red meat about a year ago. Have not noticed any problems or changes.... She eats it but not with any excitement. I would be so happy to find something she loves. Good luck dear!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Another thought, why don't you e mail Petcurean and see what they say?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Many dogs have intolerance to the protein in their food. Usually that is where I start. I was told chicken is one of the main proteins they can react to. Problem with having intolerance to chicken is many foods, even though the main protein is something else, may use chicken fat or other chicken stuff in the food. I have to really read the ingredients list to make sure. Also, many dogs can't handle lamb, yet it is sold for allergies.

If a dog is intolerant of chicken, they will be reactive to raw chicken as well. 

Also, once on a new food, it can take up to two months before the itching stops from the old food.

I found a food with limited ingredients and kangaroo, duck, or venison works for Misha.

It is a pain to find what works.

If it is a yeast problem, you can also google low glycemic dog food. With yeast problems you want to starve the yeast by cutting out all sugar.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Fish is one of the proteins that dogs with allergies seem to tolerate better than chicken or beef. If she just got bored with it, I would add a topping to keep it interesting - tuna, sardines, some rice. It's so hard to see your dog uncomfortable and the process of arriving at a good food solution is frustrating. My last dog, a Scottie, was allergic to everything. He was fine on lamb and rice. The fish and more exotic proteins like kangaroo were not as available then.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the replies and sorry for the (very) late response on my side.

At the vet's they agreed it's an allergy... but said it COULD be an allergy to something she's running through and getting on her paws. Cuz she runs rampant through our backyard of stuff we did not plant. And we're not plant/outdoorsy people really so we have no idea what's out there... We had her on a prednisone/anti-histamine pill for 2 weeks and that made a HUGE difference. She stopped chewing completely and her paws were able to heal up. And now when we tell her to stop chewing on them she'll usually stop. But the pill ended a couple weeks ago and she's back to being itchy again. So we're hoping snow comes soon and we're gonna see if she's still really itchy then. if she's not then it could be something in the garden.

We have her on the Now Fresh which she still seems to mostly like. Tho some meals I have to sprinkle some beef liver on top to get her interested.... finicky dog... sigh 

Thankyou so much for the suggestions! Hopefully we find an answer soon!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Killa has been struggling with environmental allergies also. She was on steroids for a while too which I really didn't like because they can cause many side effects some of them being very serious. Thankfully around May the drug Apoquel became available to us and that has been her saving grace. You might want to ask your vet about information on it and if she could possibly be a candidate.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Can dogs be allergic to cats? I'm serious.

Bioallers has homeopathic allergy liquid products (among others) that I've personally successfully used for my human self. I wouldn't hesitate to try it for my dog in tiny doses if I felt it might be worth a trial. Your vet would probably be completely opposed.

Your girl is very cute, just I wonder in case it's outdoor-caused allergies, if you were to shave her feet and face and rinse off her paws and wipe off her face each time she came in if that might help. Ugh, lots of extra vacuuming, too, in case it's pollen, with a HEPA vacuum.

I know someone whose dog is so seriously allergic to the environment several times he almost faced euthanasia who eventually found a herbal product that helped tremendously. Also now Apoquel is available again, and that is a huge assist in their program. Her dog (not a Poodle) looks fantastic now. I've seen him with red broken skin and barely any coat, so know how bad allergies can get .

Good luck to you all!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't know how true it is, but I had a vet once tell me that when they chew their feet it tends to be from a wheat allergy. I know her food doesn't have wheat, but you said you have a toddler. Misha gets plenty of pretzels and gold fish crackers daily. Just something to consider...but probably not! lol


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can't really add much more help about the allergies, but would like to say that you can apologize some more any time you want. That is some serious cuteness you have going on at your house, and I am not just talking about the poodle. Thank you for taking the time to share that precious baby with us.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

A lot of the time it has nothing to do with the food at all. It could be grass, fleas ect. My advice would be to work on her general health, starting with her digestion and immunity . I have had two dogs in my life time with very bad allergies get completely better, by getting them super healthy. 

I would get some digestion help with something like Dinovite. Fish oil, coconut oil is also good for the health. Stop bring down the immunity with things like shots, only get what is required by law. I don't know where you live, but do you have to do heartwormer, if so, remember most places don't require it year around, same with flea meds. 

I would try very hard to stop the stealing of food from the baby, as most of the time the foods a toddler snacks with are bad for the dog, full of sugars and carbs. 

Bathe your dog often and use as cool of water as you can for her to stay comfortable. Add some apple cider vinegar to the water. Buy some ResiCORT leave on lotion and put on your dog after her bath, but while she is still wet. Let her air dry whenever you can.

Limit ingredients food is good too. I put Stella on Kangaroo . You want to avoid carbs, sugar, chicken ect. 

Don't let your vet give her any allergy shots in the long run it will only make it worst. 

It takes time, but it can be done, good luck.


----------

